# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Mediterraan dieet beschermt je hersenen

## FRANCOIS580

*De gunstige invloed van het mediterraan dieet op je gezondheid wordt zelfs in wetenschappelijke kringen bevestigd. Dit dieet is afkomstig van landen aan Middellandse Zee zoals Spanje, Portugal en Griekenland. In deze keuken staan mager vlees en vis, verse groenten en fruit, kruiden en olijfolie centraal. Dit mediterrane dieet wordt algemeen beschouwd als het gezondste dieet ter wereld. Het werkt daar bovenop ontstekingsremmend, heeft een gunstig effect op ouderdomsziekten als Alzheimer en Parkinson en op het dikke buiken syndroom, hart- en vaatziekten, herseninfarcten en dementie. Dat is niet alles, want pas ontdekten wetenschappers dat het mediterrane dieet ook je hersenen beschermt.* 


*(Francois580)* 


Het mediterrane dieet geeft ook voorrang aan volle graanproducten, allerlei peulvruchten en wordt er dagelijks met mate alcohol gedronken. Daar tegenover wordt het gebruik van rood vlees en verzadigde vetten als boter en geraffineerde granen zoveel mogelijk beperkt.



*Wittestofziekten* 


Wetenschappers ontdekten nu ook de gunstige invloed van het mediterrane dieet op WMHV of de wittestofziekte in je hersenen. Deze wittestofziekte is een indicator van de opgelopen schade in de kleine voetvaten van de hersenen. Dit wordt gedetecteerd door een MRI- scan. Eerdere studies toonden reeds aan dat grote hoeveelheden WMHV (wittestofziekte) in je hersenen het risico op beroerte en dementie aanzienlijk vergroot.



*Voeding belangrijk* 



Tijdens hun recent onderzoek vergeleken wetenschappers zowel de resultaten van de hersenscans als de voeding van duizend patiënten met een gemiddelde leeftijd van 72 jaar. Diegenen die zich aan een mediterraan dieet hielden, vertoonden allen een lagere hoeveelheid WMHV in hun hersenen dan diegenen met een klassiek voedingspatroon.



*Verzadigde en onverzadigde vetten* 


Volgens de onderzoekers is dit positieve resultaat het gevolg van de verhouding tussen de verzadigde en de onverzadigde vetten. Enkelvoudige, onverzadigde vetten zijn hoofdzakelijk aanwezig in plantaardige oliën, in avocados en in allerlei soorten noten.

Verzadigde vetten zijn op hun beurt vooral te vinden in vlees en in allerlei *.../...*

Lees verder:

http://www.hoe-waar.be/mediterraan-d...-je-hersenenen

----------


## Nora

Het klinkt allemaal heel gezond, maar is rood vlees juist ook niet gezond omdat je dan ijzer binnen krijgt?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Nora. Inderdaad, je slaat de nagel op zijn kop. Rood vlees is een bron van ijzer...


Groetjes en prettig weekend,

Francois580

----------

